# Everywhere bloated! plz help!



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

It was fine yesterday.. went to the basement couple mins ago to find this! whats **** happened?!? so far ive added salt and melafix and raised the temp.

Short Clip:

http://ballistik.org/modupload/TWiSDiT/MOV02269.MPG


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i have no clue but it looks kinda like hole in the head disease but i think that disease is over a longer timeframe

id check water quality for ammonnia,nitrate,ph and all that

any new additions to the tank or add any chemicals or anything different from your normal routine?

how long were you gone before you noticed him like this?


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> i have no clue but it looks kinda like hole in the head disease but i think that disease is over a longer timeframe
> 
> id check water quality for ammonnia,nitrate,ph and all that
> 
> ...


ill give the stats on the water quality tomorrow because i ran out the testing liquid and been slacking off so i havnt bought a new one yet.

nothings been added to the tank

i was absent from the tank in about a 24hr time frame

the fish is swimming fine just i dont know how it got all bloated like that


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id clean the filter and change some water also to get the water cleaner and mayby siphone the gravel for debris

my guess is HITH (its caused by bad water quality) but im not very sure and dont think it could develop that severe in only a day but i could be wrong

another thing does it eat live goldfish?
they could contain parisites that might be able to do this

im no expert so im not 100% sure
hope someone more knowlageable will come and help

goodluck with treating him


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> id clean the filter and change some water also to get the water cleaner and mayby siphone the gravel for debris
> 
> my guess is HITH (its caused by bad water quality) but im not very sure and dont think it could develop that severe in only a day but i could be wrong


will do, thanks for the quick response shark









edit: no i didnt feed it goldfish, i did, however, feed him shrimp, can that be the problem?


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

it looks dropsy to me...are the scales protruding outwards? if it does, it's dropsy.
im not sure however if piranhas can catch dropsy.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

With out the eyes pop out like that it's still look unhealthy RED...base on the head, lump, etc...he look very sick, or got some kind of disease or some thing.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

go get medications for dropsy..mardel brand..
if you cure before it worsens, thats good..but if you caught it in the later stages,
thats gonna be bad news for your RBP bro. act now.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

WTF?!?!?! I dont see how that happened in one day. That has to be one of the sickest looking fish I've ever seen.....























Sorry I cant be of any help.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

It looks like an extream case of pop eye (he looks like hes choking on a fish head) thats why you dont feed fish fireworks J/K hope he gets better that looks nasty


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This must be a old red or it's just the pics....how old is it??


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

spontaneously allergic to shellfish, maybe?? i dunno... good luck


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

you should enter that top picture in the ppotm contest, just for giggles.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

lol messed up hahaha and win what? forums ugliest red?, ill probably get flamed cause of "mistreating my piranha".. but yeah, i just checked right now and he swimming fine.. just all popped up, could be an allergic reaction towards the shrimp? i took the pics last night, the pics look old because of the salt causing the water to be semi foggy.My Red is 7 years old.

ammonia: 2.0
pH: 6.0
Nitrate (no3): 40


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ammonia should be 0

what size tank is he in cuz he looks kinda stunted
and i dont think that shrip would carry parisites since at stores its frozen unless you mean live and if so where did you get it from?


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> ammonia should be 0
> 
> what size tank is he in cuz he looks kinda stunted
> and i dont think that shrip would carry parisites since at stores its frozen unless you mean live and if so where did you get it from?


i just did a water change. readings are as follow:
Ammonia: 0.50
pH: 6.6-6.8
Nitrate: 40

the shrimp was from the store frozen. he is in a 30gallon by himself


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

his growth is stunted (should be at least 10") but that shouldnt affect his health

is there anychange since you started medicating him last night?


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> his growth is stunted (should be at least 10") but that shouldnt affect his health
> 
> is there anychange since you started medicating him last night?


yeah he stun.. only 7inches.

i havnt seen any changes, still same, he will swim and thats about it. i hope this goes away soon


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow just Wow. Looks like cancer.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

it's a zombie run fish run!







jk! hey it's looks like somethin is attacking his body and his body is trying to stop what ever it is!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hole in the head is still not fully under stood,,,, i took grade A care of my fish had him for 3 years and all of a sudden he had a growth spert started eating allmost anything i put in the tank and after only havin a few small holes he died..

but some fish can get so messed up thay dont even look like piranhas,, and thay live for ever...


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

Added a short video clip to my first post.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yo! that fish is a goner!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what kind or filtration are u running at the moment?
i think if you keep the water crystal clear and medicate him i think he should recover

and did you remove the carbon from the filter to medicate him? if you didnt the carbon will make the meds useless


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> what kind or filtration are u running at the moment?
> i think if you keep the water crystal clear and medicate him i think he should recover
> 
> and did you remove the carbon from the filter to medicate him? if you didnt the carbon will make the meds useless


Tetratec PF150

and yes, i removed the filter since i started medication


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

Admins/mods can close this topic, i just got home and saw him floating upside down not breathing.







. its been a great 7 yrs

thanks to all that help







, especially shark boy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TWiSDiT said:


> Admins/mods can close this topic, i just got home and saw him floating upside down not breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Sir-


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

TWiSDiT said:


> Admins/mods can close this topic, i just got home and saw him floating upside down not breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bout your fish, but it defently wasnt a great 7 years for your RBP, id probly say it 7 years of toture..at least hes outa of his suffering.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sorry bro i just had a loss my self.. not that bad it sucks when you put such hard work into somthin ...and then-------------------------------------------flat line


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm with jayson on this one. No way that occurred overnight. Several problems with that fish. Sorry about the loss


----------

